# Larger Cannister



## Cirrus57 (Feb 16, 2011)

When i orginally bought a pump i didnt realize it wasn't big enough . I bought an Eheim 2234 for a 75 gallon tank . Now i have 22 fish . Needless to say there is no way it can keep up . I have found a used 2262 and i wanted to know what kind of media I need . Freshwater tank . I haven't bought the 2262 yet ,, I have debating about just getting an fx5 . Also ,, can anyone recommend a uv sterilizer . 

thanks Chris


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an FX5 on my 75G. I love it. What a powerfull workhorse.

Running any cannister with a Hong On Back filter also is efficient as it allows you to fill the cannister with biomedia, and leave it longer, and fill the HOB with mechanical or chemical media whcih needs more frequent rinsing and replacing.

People do love Eheims though...


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

this is a good guideline for eheims:
http://rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm

i would personally choose the eheim 2262 over fx5 any day. I'm biased to think it is the best canister filter on the market.

if you have 22 fish in that tank i'm assuming they're relatively small and might get blown around by those powerful filters.

you might be better off with having 2 smaller filters (ie: 2217 + 2229) instead, which will make it easier for maintenance and you could clean them in a staggered schedule.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

aeri said:


> i would personally choose the eheim 2262 over fx5 any day. I'm biased to think it is the best canister filter on the market.
> 
> if you have 22 fish in that tank i'm assuming they're relatively small and might get blown around by those powerful filters.


Have you tried an FX5?

I have everything from tiny under an inch sparkling gourami, to flow loving rainbows in my 75/fx5. There are calmer areas as the heavy plantings break up the flow some.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm also biased towards the eheims lol. I have a bunch of them. I mainly have the classic series running. I did just set up a pro 3 2075, and I love it! 

I can however say i have never tried any of the fluvals, so I don't know how well they will work. Just search from some reviews or comparisons on the filters. I'm sure there will be ab unch of forums that have discussed pros and cons of each.

I will say this about my calssic series canisters. the flow does not decrease, and if it does, it's minimal. I've neglected to clean them for prolonged peroids of time, and the gunk that comes out of them... well it makes me wonder how they were still flowing at all. so they definately work well.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Also something to note is the Fluval FX5 is a completely seperate design from the 400 series (401, 402, 403, 405), or this years newest 500 series relaunch. Unlike it in every way. So take that to mind when comparing the brands/models.

I personally do not like the rest of the fluval cannister filters, but I've not yet tried the newest G series, the glossy black high tech one...


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

a key thing to remember that flow rate doesn't equal best filtration...

if its biofiltration that your looking for then large media canisters are best
if it mechanical example: debris etc... then flow rate is often consisdered superior...


PS what you stock your filter with will determine the results...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, this is slightly related, not trying to hijack the thread.

But to avoid the high flow rate of a larger canister filter from affecting the tank too much, would it be possible to face the spray-bar towards the glass rather than towards the front of the tank?


----------



## Cirrus57 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone .


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you can position the spray bars differently. sometimes you can retrofit another spraybar with moure outlets to reduce the strentgh of the flow.

Or you can even add additional holes to a spay bar to reduce the flow. you'll end up with the same flow rate, but the strength of the water coming out will be reduced ifyou have more area for it to come out of.

Hope that makes sense.

If not think of 10 gallons coming through 5 holes in a spray bar, vs 10 gallons coming out of 10 holes ina spray bar. more holes, reduced strength of the flow, even though the same volume is being pushed through it


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I've just drilled bigger holes in a spraybar as well.


----------



## Cirrus57 (Feb 16, 2011)

anyone have a 2262 or fx5 cheap ?? lol , on a low budget atm .


----------

